# Jar lids??



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Wasnt there a site, once upon a time , where you could order canning jar lids by the sleeve?? Im running low, and Im really looking for a bulk deal.

Also, has anyone seen the golden harvest ones at Big Lots this year??
I am having no luck. And I am not half way through the season. I have tons of wide mouth lids from a deal, but 90% of my jars are the regular size


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I just bought a case of lids from Fillmore Container. 60 packages of 12. It was the best deal I could find on the 'net. They were delivered in less than a week.

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Lids/Ball Lids - Regular.htm


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

That's $1.87 per dozen. Our local liquor store has regular mouth lids for $1.69.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

$1.87 for buying single boxes. With a case, it is $1.51 per box.

If I could buy them regularly for $1.69, I wouldn't bother to buy by the case. Where I live, I'm lucky to find them for under $3 per box.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I found the Golden Harvest stuff at Big Lots here in MI last Monday - $7 a case for jars, $2.50 for lids with rings, don't remember how much just the lids were (I think .99 cents) because I had enough left at home.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

lehmans.com and fillmorecontainer.com sells them by the sleeve as do most Amish stores. The regular size lids are $1.50 per box at my local Walmart and $1.00 per box (Golden harvest) at the local Dollar Store.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

at fillmore...priced out they are about 1.70 per dozen, plus shipping. I guess thats no bargain there. I called out Big Lots, they have jars, no lids.
Judylou, what dollar store was it?? (Tree, General or Family??)
Thanks


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Dollar General and Fred's here. I haven't checked Family Dollar lately.

If I recall right the ones at Lehman's figured out to be $1.68 per dozen with the shipping added in but that was last year when I ordered them so don't know the current price. You might also check eBay as there are often bulk lid listings there as well.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I've bought a ton of the $1 off 1 Kerr or Ball canning item coupons off Ebay and get them at my local Meijer for .59 (regular mouth) or $1.19 (widemouth) a box after the coupon. They normally sell for $1.59 and $2.19 here.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I got 6 boxes of regular lids for free after my local mega market had a coupon doubler sale week. This was after trading for Ball coupons, gifted two by a gf, bought two papers. Also used Mom's bonus card. Apprently buying canning lids for a good price is akin to score crack on a street corner. Orginal price was just under $2 per box of 12.
Family Dollar has Golden Harvest for $1.50 per box regular. Wally World is almost $3 even for regular mouth.
I think that if all else fails I should do a lid run to Lehman's. Simular to a beer run.
Anyone on the route from oh Buffalo, to an hour outside of Kidron, Ohio is welcome to put in an order & a five to go for gas. Must meet me on the established route. Also need someone to ride shot gun who can read a map & Brooklyn sign language.
If I had known then what I know now I would have ordered more from that last ebay lid sale 3 or 4 years back.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got back from Big Lots. I got 10 boxes for 1.25 for Golden harvest. I also ordered 20 coupons from a site Ladycat had posted. Problem is, round here, WM is running out of them and not restocking.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Just noticed there are several 'by the sleeve' and 'by the case' sales running on ebay right now if anyone is interested. Both sizes. Didn't figure out what the per doz. cost is but shipping varies by zipcode.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=canning+lids&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

Yesterday I canned 18 pints of green beans using 2 of the 'old style' brass colored lids & 16 of the 'new' silver colored lids. Both types sealed correctly.

Charlie


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been considering the Tattler lids for our own canning and using the standard 'disposable' lids for items I put up as gifts. They're a bit pricy the first go-round but should last for quite a few canning sessions, and then all you need to replace are the seals!
Catherine


----------

